# Swollen pooch in pregnant goat?



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Just curious if anyone else has seen this much swelling in the vulva of their doe. Don't have exact dates on her (darn buck was jumping fence and helping himself then jumping back, not sure how long he was doing it) but she's bagged up and has been losing plug for 2 weeks, so she can't have much longer. She's got the TINIEST bit of ligaments and had a few quarter-sized globs of mucus this morning, so maybe tomorrow? She keeps rubbing her back end on the side of the kidding pen, seems like it's bothering her.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Perfectly normal, Does do that, to prepare for their babies, it natures way for her body to stretch to have them. 

Do I see a fishtail there? Does she get copper at all? If not, you may have to supplement her.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She has copper in her loose mineral but I've seen the fishtail creeping back up, I have copper boluses but was hoping she'd kid so I can do that along with her worming and drench


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great. When is she due? I would do a fecal float on her before you deworm her. If there is no problems don't waste the $


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With the udder, of what I can see, it won't be all that much longer to go, so you can wait if you wish.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't have an exact due date, I was recovering from an emergency c-section late last summer & early fall and our senior buck made the most of if by learning how to jump a portion of the pasture fence, have his way with any like-minded does, then hop back over. Didn't know he was doing it until I caught him in the act. Her skin looks good and she has good body condition so I figured I'd just do the usual post-kidding Ivermectin worm. My goats have had to stay indoors so much due to the weather (the pastures are all 3-5ft deep in snow right now) I'm going to worm everyone just to be safe. Been putting down new straw constantly but still. 

Anyone want to guess on number? I know I feel at least two. She had twins last year, a little buckling and a tiny stillborn doeling, and barely showed. She's got one lined right up, little hooves down right in front of her udder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have trips, if she is much bigger than last time. :wink:


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

This was 2 days before she had twins last year (as a first freshener) on the right, pink collar. One was pretty small though, looked like it had died a few weeks earlier







And this is her today. If she ever pops I guess we'll find out!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, LOL, happy kidding


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Her pooch has sunk completely back in today. Still has ligaments but less than yesterday, bag is the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Tuesday had triplets this morning.  two bucklings and a doeling!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Look like pretty good size kids! Congrats!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

They're not huge but they're all a good size, all up and nursing and she seems to be doing well. All 3 came out in the diver position thankfully, her twin sister has yet to line a kid up properly


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats they're cute!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Of course...cuz its tuesday!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

They were born on Sunday actually! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

